# Quick Temporary ZOOM When Reading Text Online



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

Just learned that if you hit Ctrl and +, you can quickly zoom the page you're reading, click the plus as many times as you need to.  When you're done and want to return to normal size text, just hit Ctrl and - to get back to the way it was.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 21, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just learned that if you hit Ctrl and +, you can quickly zoom the page you're reading, click the plus as many times as you need to.  When you're done and want to return to normal size text, just hit Ctrl and - to get back to the way it was.



Additionally if you have a scroll wheeled mouse holding the ctrl key down and scrolling up or down will do the same thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Son!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks, Son, much easier than my old method....Clicking my heels, three times..... and singing the ZOOM theme song!nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Additionally if you have a scroll wheeled mouse holding the ctrl key down and scrolling up or down will do the same thing.



Thanks Son.  That's the way I've always done it.  Sometimes I have to make it VERY small so I can copy it before I forward it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes I've used both those tips for a long time...also if you have a scroll wheel on the top of your mouse then clicking it down once will mean you can do a fast scroll to the bottom of the page without turning the wheel to scroll all the way down the page.  Just click again to take the fast scroll off again when you don't need it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I've used both those tips for a long time...also if you have a scroll wheel on the top of your mouse then clicking it down once will mean you can do a fast scroll to the bottom of the page without turning the wheel to scroll all the way down the page.  Just click again to take the fast scroll off again when you don't need it.



Oh yeah, will hold your ctrl/alt down and tap your directional arrows to see what that does.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 21, 2015)

Sea, As usual good tip. The other tips very useful as well.   .  I mostly have to use touch on this tablet screen not the keyboard to enlarge text,this has its pluses and minuses due to my jumpy fingers.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey  Son.  You had me scared for a moment but I was able to get everything right-side-up.

That was a new one for my.  It helps to get pictures right-side-up when they send them that way.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's for those that maybe tilting their heads after actually following my suggestion.

    Ctrl+Alt+↓ - Flip the screen upside down.
    Ctrl+Alt+→ - Rotate the screen 90° to the right.
    Ctrl+Alt+← - Rotate the screen 90° to the left.
    Ctrl+Alt+↑ - Return the screen to the standard landscape orientation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Here's for those that maybe tilting their heads after actually following my suggestion.
> 
> Ctrl+Alt+↓ - Flip the screen upside down.
> Ctrl+Alt+→ - Rotate the screen 90° to the right.
> ...



None of those work on Win 7.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> None of those work on Win 7.



Go figure my career was mainly with XP, gives me another reason to justify my getting rid of Win 7 and going exclusively with Linux.  That was actually a functional feature.

I guess these instructions are also invalid

http://www.kodyaz.com/articles/rotate-screen-in-windows-7.aspx


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Doesn't work on my win 7.  Later I'll try it on win 8.1...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Doesn't work on my win 7.  Later I'll try it on win 8.1...




Some graphics card adapters support shortcuts to change the display  orientation. You can use these shortcuts to quickly switch between  orientation modes. These shortcuts are most likely to work if you are  using an Intel integrated graphics adapter. For many users of Nvidia or  AMD cards, these shortcuts will not work.

Here's a much better site for information about shortcuts for all Win OS's

http://www.shortcutworld.com/index.php


----------

